# Bulletproof Coffee



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

im sure a few of you have heard of this, im interested to know your thoughts

the owner of the company Dave Asprey was on a podcast i listen to a few weeks/months ago and he seemed to know what he was talking about and have credible qualifications

http://www.bulletproofexec.com/coffee/

reading about other food/drink things online it seems their are a lot of different chemicals/toxins in our food these days which were not present years ago, and it might be why things like cancer are so much more common now, its interesting to look into


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

This particular coffee is also thought to stimulate the small gland at the base of the cerebellum known as the Shatner's Bassoon.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Best not consume with cake then.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Snake oil.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

This is going down well in fitness circles but I really can't get into it. Whatever I do its just not drinkable


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Reading through the sales pitch your probably not adding the right butter and MCT...

If this really was the real deal then I'm sure the whole world would be switching and there would be more than 1 farm needed to meet demand.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

and if you read this article the coffee doesn't seem to have anything to do with it...

It seems to be all about the process of adding stuff to coffee.


----------



## rmwkenefeck (Nov 25, 2012)

Sounds like a load of bull to me


----------



## golden1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Having watched that article that Glenn linked to, I really can't tell if he's taking the piss, or if he's serious. Is this the scientology of coffee?

If you stop drinking it, do other bullet proof coffee drinkers start stalking you?


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

well their is a recipe for a coffee drink, but i was specifically talking about the beans and the low mycotoxin content of them


----------



## golden1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mycotoxin : checks google. nope. Pretty sure that we'd have heard of mycotoxin related deaths from drinking coffee.

Chances are that there's more of it on your espresso machine than there is on the coffee.. as one of the sources of mycotoxin is the the all pervasive naturally occurring yeasts that are *everywhere*.

never actually heard of a death related to those, either .

correction. There are caes of ergot poisoning.. but they mainly come from infected rye grass.

May possibly have been responsible for the Salem witch Trials. as everyone was tripping balls. From the fact that the most common form metabalises into lysergic acid derivatives in your gut.

E


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Some people react badly to fungus spores of various kinds, so some people try to avoid even mushrooms etc. ergot is a whole different ball game with a very strong poisonous hallugenogenic produced in infected grains.

I've tried the buttered coffee idea and reported the surprisingly pleasant results on another thread.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I find *most* definitely not *all* people who go on bulletproof (for the mycotoxins, not the butter option--there seems to be two camps to this) have just had bad experiences with high robusta content supermarket blends or just plain not-fresh coffee . I know this doesn't apply to everyone, but darn it seems common.








The bulletproof option makes sense to them, they ring a roaster asking for high altitude, fully washed and mechanised harvesting/processing and all of a sudden they feel better after their morning brew. No more headaches, no more feeling off. This then becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy, and the word spreads....

Maybe it works, maybe it doesn't. The amount of mycotoxins in the majority of washed, even pulped natural coffees is so minimal.....I just don't get it. Have these people stopped eating bread and drinking wine or beer? Doubt it....

Excerpt from one abstract of many http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7451391:

"Because of the extremely low frequency of findings, the low levels of toxins, and the experimental data showing 70--80% destruction by the roasting process of toxin added to green coffee, further study on this topic has been discontinued."

*Rant Over* flame away

I may have a chip on my shoulder about this... As to the whole butter thing, each to their own, just not sure I'm up for it, fair play if it works for you

ps- I just like sheep


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes, I wasn't suggesting that there is a big fungal problem with coffee - just that some people may have or feel they have a much lower threshold. You may well be right that good fresh coffee would fix most or all of the problem anyway.

I'm not sure I would go out of my way to make butter coffee again, but it was actually not bad, not weird and not at all like I imagined it would be.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll be the first to admit I haven't got the guts to try the butter thing, my stomach beats a hasty retreat into my throat as soon as I think about it. I agree that some people may be more sensitive to fungal spores, but many many of our day to day food products (organic especially) have a much higher mycotoxin content than coffee. It just confuses me


----------

